# Plastisol transfers on Thinner t-shirts?



## Scassidy77 (Sep 21, 2017)

Hi everyone, I'm just starting out and still trying to figure out what shirts are right. I love the feel of the Of the 4.3oz-4.5oz combed/ ringspun cotton t-shirts. Such as next level 6210, anvil 980 teeshirts. I'm sure they are great for screen printing, but I do heat transfers. The problem is that when I do heat plastisol heat transfers on these thin shirts I can really feel the transfer on the shirt while wearing it. Especially when I put the print on the backside of a shirt.
What are your thoughts on this? Do any of you use plastisol transfers on these thin shirts? and if so are people complaining about the feel?
I'm not taking orders from people. I'm just going to try to set up at local craft shows and etc. Show I'll probably never know if people get home and hate the feel of the shirt or not. They just won't buy from me again. 
It seems like all the really soft comfortable shirts are the thin ones. The thicker tshirts are not very comfortable to wear, such as the Gildan t-shirts most venders are selling around my area. I really really want to focus on having very comfortable shirts, to set me apart from other sellers. 
Anyone have any insight on this topic? Thanks a bunch


----------



## majik122 (Jan 24, 2017)

Personal preference doesn't dictate what the rest of the world will prefer.  I currently just do printed heat transfer vinyl, we're waiting on some plastisol transfers from versatranz. I personally HATE how a large vinyl design feels on any garment. Heavy and plasticy yet we have people who absolutely LOVE them. Everyone will have their own preference. I think as long as they can touch and feel the tee before they buy it, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Seann. I think you are letting your personal opinion get in the way of what is most popular. The 6.1 ounce cotton shirt is the shirt that is most widely used and accepted. You will find that the plastisol transfers should feel very much like direct screen printing on that fabric.


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd say get some of those shirts, make some transfers, apply them and take them to one of those shows you are talking about and get people's opinion. That will be best.

Also, I'd stay away from bold, high ink coverage designs that tend to feel thicker just due to the sheer amount of ink used.
Distressed design and big size is better than bold and big - Distressed design will use less ink and the feel will be less of an impact.


----------



## smaycumber (Oct 21, 2017)

Seann, 

I do 90% plasitsol transfers, and 10% heat transfer vinyl. I have been in business for 4 years, and generate probably $30k in revenue a year. So not big, but not an at home crafter either. I say that for reference only. In terms of suggestions, I have used and had multiple compliments on transfers for the NL 6210. I’m doing a fundraiser campaign for a high school student’s summer mission trip now. She and her friends are in love with that shirt. I have had zero complaints about feel on that shirt from transfers, but what ESPNinc said above is spot on. You have to limit the amount of ink, and that applies to any design. In other words, use distressed as suggested, or use outlines. For example, if you are doing a shirt with a state (I did the state of Texas recently) use an outline of the state, not a filled in image. 

Now in terms of other shirts, I will admit, ProworldEd is a genius, and his company is legendary. He has forgotten more about the shirt business than I will ever even learn, but I will politely disagree with one statement he made. I constantly get criticism regarding 6.1 oz gildan like the g200 or g500. The reason they are so widely accepted is because most places are cheap and say, “give me 100 of your cheapest shirts.” You won’t give them a $5.50 next level, when a $1.80 Gildan is available. But here is a compromise if you need a comfortable shirt at a low cost. Try the Gildan g800. It is a 50/50 poly cotton, really soft, and takes transfers well. Cost is only about .10 more than the 5 and 800.

I hope this helps, (and don’t be mad with me proworldEd. &#55357;&#56832;.) By the way, here is a little plug for them, since I’m going against his advice. Pro World, and PW Customs, may be a little more expensive, but they hands down have the best transfer on the market in my opinion. I have never had to have them reprint, or refund. The only thing ever to happen was that 200 of my 500 transfer order was missing, to which they immediately overnighted the missing ones. Top flight company. Can’t recommend higher.


----------



## Scassidy77 (Sep 21, 2017)

espeinc said:


> I'd say get some of those shirts, make some transfers, apply them and take them to one of those shows you are talking about and get people's opinion. That will be best.
> 
> Also, I'd stay away from bold, high ink coverage designs that tend to feel thicker just due to the sheer amount of ink used.
> Distressed design and big size is better than bold and big - Distressed design will use less ink and the feel will be less of an impact.


 Thanks for the advice. I definitely did notice that some of the transfers where much thinner than others. The problem for me at this point is that I don't have enough experience to know for sure which ones have a high ink coverage and which ones do not, until I put them on a shirt. I suppose this will come with time. Is there any other way to know by looking at them online which ones will have the highest ink coverage and which ones do not, before I order them? I'm not quite clear on what you mean by bold vs distressed. Do you mean BOLD as in one solid design vs distressed as in a design that has a broken up design where there will be bare shirt showing through out parts of the transfer? Thanks


----------



## espeinc (Aug 30, 2008)

high coverage - https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...3ZAhWSwFkKHSt0AygQMwjvASgCMAI&iact=mrc&uact=8

Less coverage: https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...3ZAhWSwFkKHSt0AygQMwjwASgDMAM&iact=mrc&uact=8


----------

